# ESTP are included with creators, what do we create?



## monemi

I don't create things. Not that I can think of. Can anyone explain why ESTP's are included with creators?


----------



## Antrist

Excitement and entertainment?


----------



## monemi

Antrist said:


> Excitement and entertainment?


Fair enough!


----------



## Antrist

monemi said:


> Fair enough!


Looking at your results there in your signature, you're quite a bit further into the ESTP-type than me (and most people). 

How many times have you taken the test? 
Did you ever mistype as something else?


----------



## pericles

I create trouble.


----------



## monemi

Antrist said:


> Looking at your results there in your signature, you're quite a bit further into the ESTP-type than me (and most people).
> 
> How many times have you taken the test?
> Did you ever mistype as something else?



I checked my facebook from when I took it years ago and it was the same then. *shrug*

Does dancing count as creating? Or is that performing?


----------



## Antrist

monemi said:


> I checked my facebook from when I took it years ago and it was the same then. *shrug*
> 
> Does dancing count as creating? Or is that performing?


If you made up the dance, it's kind of both.


----------



## monemi

Antrist said:


> If you made up the dance, it's kind of both.


I haven't done routines since I was a kid. I feel inspired and I just want to dance. Sometimes I draw, but I just sketch something quickly that I see. It's not a work of art as I don't take anything beyond the sketch phase and don't use colour and I don't keep anything. I don't create anything out of my own head.


----------



## downtheline

pericles said:


> I create trouble.


you guys often do.


----------



## Antrist

downtheline said:


> you guys often do.


Look who's talking!


----------



## monemi

downtheline said:


> you guys often do.


Life would be so boring without the trouble makers.


----------



## Carmine Ermine

Creation is a form of discovery. ESTPs are excellent at discovery so although to us it just feels like we've "found" something, to others it looks like we "created" something


----------



## LibertyPrime

@monemi

All SPs are considered concrete utilitarian which excels at tactical intelligence (improvisation)

*ESTPs are the promoters:*

Promoters put boundless energy into persuading others to buy into their ventures. With all their charm, these "smooth operators," as they are called, are well able to advertise, announce, boost, convince, entice, induce, lure, publicize, publish, proclaim, talk up, tempt, sway, and wheel and deal. All of these might be thought of as tactical actions to advance the Promoter's enterprises, be they in sales, property development, politics, show-business production, or industrial negotiation-any occupation that calls for winning others' confidence.

This is the ESTP's "ART", similarly to an ISTP's knack for machinery (which is the ISTP's "ART") , the same way as ISFP's art is synthesizing / composing and the ESFP's is performing.

 I don't see how you need to create anything as ESTP. The forum just has some very bizarre titles for types that make no sense.

In a similar way ISFPs are NOT artists and the SPs are actually called *The Artisans*.


----------



## monemi

FreeBeer said:


> @_monemi_
> 
> All SPs are considered concrete utilitarian which excels at tactical intelligence (improvisation)
> 
> *ESTPs are the promoters:*
> 
> Promoters put boundless energy into persuading others to buy into their ventures. With all their charm, these "smooth operators," as they are called, are well able to advertise, announce, boost, convince, entice, induce, lure, publicize, publish, proclaim, talk up, tempt, sway, and wheel and deal. All of these might be thought of as tactical actions to advance the Promoter's enterprises, be they in sales, property development, politics, show-business production, or industrial negotiation-any occupation that calls for winning others' confidence.
> 
> This is the ESTP's "ART", similarly to an ISTP's knack for machinery (which is the ISTP's "ART") , the same way as ISFP's art is synthesizing / composing and the ESFP's is performing.
> 
> I don't see how you need to create anything as ESTP.


I have to admit to selling crap that I would never buy. But hey, commission more than paid my bills.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Its cuz ya'll is SPs and SPs are the best at doing anything. You are the Physical world temperament, SJs are the stabilizing temperament, NFs are the Idealistic, people oriented temperament, and NTs are the scientific, research temperament. None of this is set in stone though cuz even I like to exercise and do physical activities.


----------



## itsme45

monemi said:


> I don't create things. Not that I can think of. Can anyone explain why ESTP's are included with creators?


I wrote stories a while ago. I've written special programs for computers and more than just programs. I used to draw. 

Do those count as creations?

PS: I'm not really supposed to be a "creative" type, there are test questions to test your creativity and I suck at those. I do all the above either from IQ or from...god knows what, after all I fail at creativity tests!


----------



## emmamadden

eh, I tend to usually wreck more things than I create. One of my friends joked that if something exists, chances are I'll end up destroying it in the most obscure way. Some examples off the top of my head: I've kicked a soccer ball through my bedroom wall, broke the handlebars off my bike, split three of my skateboards in half on separate occasions, cracked my head open, accidentally tore my iphone case apart just the other day, caused a power shortage in my neighborhood, etc etc etc). 

I'm sure i'm capable of creating things too though - I'd like to think I'm a decent artist.

edit: Don't ask me about the power shortage story. That's something I plan on taking to the grave.


----------



## monemi

emmamadden said:


> eh, I tend to usually wreck more things than I create. One of my friends joked that if something exists, chances are I'll end up destroying it in the most obscure way. Some examples off the top of my head: I've kicked a soccer ball through my bedroom wall, broke the handlebars off my bike, split three of my skateboards in half on separate occasions, cracked my head open, accidentally tore my iphone case apart just the other day, caused a power shortage in my neighborhood, etc etc etc).
> 
> I'm sure i'm capable of creating things too though - I'd like to think I'm a decent artist.
> 
> edit: Don't ask me about the power shortage story. That's something I plan on taking to the grave.


I've broken a lot of things too. Usually myself.


----------



## itsme45

emmamadden said:


> edit: Don't ask me about the power shortage story. That's something I plan on taking to the grave.


Pleaseeee! Tell us!

As for breaking things... I can do that but I'm careful exactly because I know my limits here =D So I prefer to learn first how to handle something instead of jumping into it right away. It's frustrating but works


----------



## monemi

itsme45 said:


> Pleaseeee! Tell us!
> 
> As for breaking things... I can do that but I'm careful exactly because I know my limits here =D So I prefer to learn first how to handle something instead of jumping into it right away. It's frustrating but works


Well... I hear a lot less of: "OMG you're going to get us all killed!" in shrill panicked voices, so I must be doing something right. For bonus points, my kids are alive and healthy. *high five*


----------



## itsme45

monemi said:


> Well... I hear a lot less of: "OMG you're going to get us all killed!" in shrill panicked voices, so I must be doing something right. For bonus points, my kids are alive and healthy. *high five*


Lol


----------



## drmiller100

I have some ESTP friends. One is a Mary Kay lady - she creates new looks and styles for her clients. Another creates wonderful weddings. another creates excitement by helping them find the right cars. Another creates really cool paint schemes for cars / trucks. 

I have several ESTP sales friends. Two sell insurance. Hard to figure out "create" there.


----------



## Choice

*How to barely pass design school intro*

I create homework when I can be bothered.


----------



## Corporal Lance

My best friend is an ESTP and he does some artwork, but not that much. He's drawn out all the tattoos he's had, but I'd say he creates situations. I'd say that the song _There's One in Every Crowd _​identifies with him. Everything around him is always so interesting, it's either high-octane adrenaline or a porch-drinkin' good time. So I guess he creates fun and bonds with his friends.


----------



## Killionaire

I read that Chuck Berry was an ESTP, and I can believe that. Ed "Big Daddy" Roth seems to me like he could have been an ESTP.


----------



## Dannyell

I'm actually a graphic designer and I've been drawing since I can remember. I love art, creativity, design and painting etc etc etc!

(Hence my avatar, it's by one of my favourite living artists of today)

Here's some random stuff I guess:


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Choice said:


> I create homework when I can be bothered.


OH MY GOD. You have to tell me what this is! Cuz I"m like super tripping over iron balls of Enthusiasm right now. How did you make it? Where did you get the idea for it? What is the source of your creative origin? Tell me. Tell me.


----------



## Choice

The Wanderering ______ said:


> OH MY GOD. You have to tell me what this is! Cuz I"m like super tripping over iron balls of Enthusiasm right now. How did you make it? Where did you get the idea for it? What is the source of your creative origin? Tell me. Tell me.


erm, it's just a polypropylene decoration lamp. I drew a lot of random curvy shapes (see gif pic 2), then made the toilet looking thing pic 4 down, and then re-wrapped it so that more of the light bulb was covered and the top was more flame-like. (since it's sheet material you just do paper models & cut out slots and tabs.)



Dannyell said:


> I'm actually a graphic designer and I've been drawing since I can remember. I love art, creativity, design and painting etc etc etc!
> 
> (Hence my avatar, it's by one of my favourite living artists of today)
> 
> Here's some random stuff I guess:
> 
> View attachment 84221
> 
> View attachment 84223
> 
> View attachment 84224
> 
> View attachment 84225


Last 3 are adorable. <3


----------



## Thalassa

Antrist said:


> Excitement and entertainment?


Yeah I was going to say something along those lines. 

This may be too wonky Ni for ESxP people, but I think SPs in the Keirsey sense correlate to the "lower" base creativity of the sexual chakra, which correlate to sex and babies, but also to intense impulses, emotional displays, and tangible forms of creativity. By tangible that could mean writing, art, food or building houses.

I think NF correlates to the intuition chakra, and that NF and SP both shares the "higher"creativity of the throat chakra. I mean a lot of SPs are known for public speeches or acting or politics, and NFs are known to be counselors and activists and human resources.

Anyways....


----------



## Thalassa

If anyone cares to know, I think SJ correlate to the will chakra in the gut, which can make them powerful in business and sometimes control freaks or micro managers. Then SJ and SP share the lowest chakra that ties us to the earth, nature, our bodies, and in extreme cases materialism.

NTs may actually be the third eye and NFs the crown, because they are both intuitive chakra, but third eye is more correlated to analysis and detachment, and an overdeveloped crown causes obsessive preoccupation with spiritual matters and being forgetful of the body or "useless in the world" which sounds more NF.

I think NTJ shared SJ will chakra traits in some ways.

Of course we all have all of the chakras, but we will be more naturally prone to under or overdevelopment of different ones.

/explaining crazy Ni theory


----------



## monemi

fourtines said:


> Yeah I was going to say something along those lines.
> 
> This may be too wonky Ni for ESxP people, but I think SPs in the Keirsey sense correlate to the "lower" base creativity of the sexual chakra, which correlate to sex and babies, but also to intense impulses, emotional displays, and tangible forms of creativity. By tangible that could mean writing, art, food or building houses.
> 
> I think NF correlates to the intuition chakra, and that NF and SP both shares the "higher"creativity of the throat chakra. I mean a lot of SPs are known for public speeches or acting or politics, and NFs are known to be counselors and activists and human resources.
> 
> Anyways....


I do well with public speaking. I've been told I'm concise, funny and convincing. Some community groups that I've volunteered for or backed have asked for me to speak for them at events. I often was asked to present things when I was working. Especially when trying to put a positive spin on something we all knew was shitty.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

monemi said:


> I do well with public speaking. I've been told I'm concise, funny and convincing. Some community groups that I've volunteered for or backed have asked for me to speak for them at events. I often was asked to present things when I was working. Especially when trying to put a positive spin on something we all knew was shitty.


The MBTI kind of has horrid explanations to these things. I think I'm supposed to be a clairvoyant or some shit and levitating. Anyway, they aren't supposed to be literal, even then it's kind of a stretch.

I'd say ESTPs are good at creating an air of whatever they want in the moment, whether it be for deception or good will. Most other types take awhile to figure out which (even INF types).


----------



## monemi

FlightsOfFancy said:


> The MBTI kind of has horrid explanations to these things. I think I'm supposed to be a clairvoyant or some shit and levitating. Anyway, they aren't supposed to be literal, even then it's kind of a stretch.
> 
> I'd say ESTPs are good at creating an air of whatever they want in the moment, whether it be for deception or good will. Most other types take awhile to figure out which (even INF types).


I suppose it depends on whether they agree with me or not. If the person agrees with me, they're in for some entertainment. If they disagree with me, they're going to walk into a shit storm. I take it by the number of people I've run into years later that I leave an impression wherever I go. Good and bad.


----------



## drmiller100

monemi said:


> , they're going to walk into a shit storm. I take it by the number of people I've run into years later that I leave an impression wherever I go. Good and bad.


Yeah. I can relate. I am many things, and for sure I am memorable. 

Those who lie, or scurry around in the corners causing hate and discontent particularly dislike me.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

monemi said:


> I suppose it depends on whether they agree with me or not. If the person agrees with me, they're in for some entertainment. If they disagree with me, they're going to walk into a shit storm. I take it by the number of people I've run into years later that I leave an impression wherever I go. Good and bad.


It's exactly this pressure that makes ESTPs powerful! INJs may be passive aggressive in this regard (they have lower order Se, but still have it)--but the pressure isn't as large or intimidating.

I suggest reading Se in terms of socionics; IMO, they do a better job at illustrating the functional parameters.


----------



## an_doer

monemi said:


> Fair enough!


He got you on this one. didn't he?


----------



## an_doer

emmamadden said:


> edit: Don't ask me about the power shortage story. That's something I plan on taking to the grave.


Wait! that was YOU? 
Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## an_doer

monemi said:


> I don't create things. Not that I can think of. Can anyone explain why ESTP's are included with creators?


Oh wait, didn't you CREATE this thread or threads don't count?


----------



## Max

Chaos, lol jk.

We raise the roof. We create atmosphere.


----------



## HIX

Businesses, which leads to economic growth. But that's only if you go by the entrepreneurial stereotype.


----------



## Ziegel

We provoke people to do something


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Parties.
Life.


----------

